# Recovering-Marijuana-10 months



## MountainByke (Aug 7, 2018)

Hi all,

I am well into the road to recovery after consuming a pot edible around 10 months ago. Probably just a few more months to go until I am there. I know how hard this is for you and I harbor so much compassion for what you are going through. No one can possibly understand the unparalleled suffering that comes with severe DPDR unless they have been through it themselves. Please email me if you need help or just someone to talk to: [email protected]

Also, if you gained this disorder from consuming a purchased marijuana product in Colorado I would really like to hear about your story:

[email protected]

Please note that I do not have experience with the chronic form of DP/DR that begins in childhood, rather just the form that is caused from hyperdoses of THC. I believe they are separate disorders. If you need someone to talk to about your struggle I am more than happy to engage, however.

Hang in there. You WILL be well. As completely unbelievable as that sounds right now, you WILL. You won't even believe how strong you actually are.


----------

